# Shock



## FishTankLetters (Jul 7, 2011)

This is Shock.  He is my newest Betta since Phillip died from unknown causes. RIP Phillip. 

Anywho, Shock is a veil tail and is purple and red. I found him at the local family owned pet store. I was so surprised when I saw him and I had to get him even though I wasn't planning on another one for a while.

Welcome to the family, Shock!:-D


----------



## FishTankLetters (Jul 7, 2011)

Just realized how big the photos are. Sorry if it takes forever to load. :/


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Hiya Shock, your quite the pretty VT arent you.


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

Cute <3


----------



## mickos (Jul 9, 2011)

he is SD gene?


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

nice looking fish


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyways I realized I forgot to offer my condolences in the first post...
Sorry for you loss of phillip.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool


----------



## FishTankLetters (Jul 7, 2011)

mickos said:


> he is SD gene?


What does that mean?

Sorry, I'm still new at this. lol


----------



## FishTankLetters (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks, Shimizoki. He will be missed.


----------



## mickos (Jul 9, 2011)

SD= Super Delta


----------

